# HT3 Redfish 2011



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

The 2010 redfish series and redfish cup are underway and among meeting a lot of new anglers and giving them the head turning (HT) tournament experience and pay backs they deserve we have heard a lot of great ideas, comments and suggestions for 2011.

Each division will have its' events take place as part of festivals or large venue tournaments, therefore the exact locations and or dates cannot be posted at this time. However, like 2010, 2011 will find HT3 Outdoors working together with large format festivals like the Louisiana Crawfish Festival, Texas International Boat Show and others that are being contacted and contracted now.

A sample schedule in the *West Division* may include 1 tour stop in each location such as Port Aransas, Tx., Port Lavaca, Tx., Chalmette, La., Lafitte, La. and a nuetral site wild card event in Lk Charles, La. or Port Arthur, Tx.. Again, this is just an over view of location ideas and are _not locked in_. 

A sample schedule in the *East Division* may include 1 tour stop in each location such as Panama City, Fl., Hilton Head Island, Sc., MooreheadCity, Nc., Biloxi, Ms. and a wild card in Jacksonville, Fl.. Like the west, these locations may change and are just target sites at this point.

Wherever the events take place and whoever competes, these tournaments will insure anglers the best possible exposure, available today, for them and their sponsors and will be professional produced, filmed and televised. Its going to be an exciting conclusion to the 2010 tournament season and an even better 2011, thanks to the input of our customers, the anglers and sponsors.

Recap; proposed.
The HT Cup will be the only HT redfish tournament series in 2011.
The events will be 2 day tournaments.
The events will cost 800.00 per team, per event.
There will be just 2 divisions, east and west.
Top 25 from each division and top 5 from each wild card will make up championship.
No entry fee championship.
Each tournament produced as part of festival or large format event.
Paybacks increase to *90%* paid to *50%* of field at regular season events with 50 teams competing.

Anglers competing with HT3 Outdoors in the 2010 championship will have priority registration in the 2011 tournament season.

Read more here http://htseries.com/?page=article&id=182


----------

